# potboiler



## Vanda

Voltei! Além de outras definições,    potboiler refere-se à    l_iterary   or artistic work of poor quality produced to make money. _Tenho quase certeza de haver um nominho pra isso, mas o 'tico' está dormindo no momento.

BTW, traduzi literalmente:    obra literária de má   qualidade.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá!

O nome é "obra escrita apenas para ganhar dinheiro"


----------



## GamblingCamel

Potboiler comes from the phrase "boil the pot," meaning "to provide one's livelihood."

"Novels deemed to be potboilers may also be called pulp fiction, and potboiler films may be called popcorn flicks."

Personally, I disagree with the dictionary definition. Not all fans of cinema + literature would agree that potboilers are mediocre or of poor quality. Sure, they may not be elegant or highbrow; but their slapdash commercial style often produces works that feel more psychologically real.


----------



## machadinho

Só encontro termos em inglês que infelizmente estão em vias de se integrar ao dialeto brasileiro: um best-seller, um blockbuster, um filme de hollywood.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Só encontro termos em inglês que infelizmente estão em vias de se integrar ao dialeto brasileiro: um best-seller, um blockbuster, um filme de hollywood.


Do you all have a PT translation for "pulp fiction"? If so, that might work also for "potboiler".


----------



## machadinho

Parece que não temos um tradução, GC. É _pulp_ em português mesmo.

Para _potboiler_ em literatura, há talvez livreco, mas não sei dizer se implica em fins comerciais.


----------



## Joca

Que tal *obra comercial* mesmo?


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Parece que não temos um tradução, GC. É _pulp_ em português mesmo.
> 
> Para _potboiler_ em literatura, há talvez livreco, mas não sei dizer se implica em fins comerciais.



LIVRECO
1. Pequeno livro
2. Pej. Livro ruim, sem valor cultural

Online, the pics of Brazilian "livrecos" are examples of "cheap paperback novels" some literary, some pulp. 
All of this "art" vocabulary is in great flux, given E-readers and the Internet. Imo, a PT translation of "potboiler" should probably be a term fitting a mid-20th Century context -- the Hollywood/Latin American films + paperback novels aimed at mass audiences.  PULP seems okay to me, as a non-native.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Que tal *obra comercial* mesmo?


Nah. Jose, _ potboiler_ is a very spicy, evocative expression. It literally describes the creative process of commercial collaboration (everybody throwing in ideas, just to make the pot -- and the plot -- come to a boil). It'd be a shame to lose that kind of poetry in a PT translation.


----------



## machadinho

Pessoalmente, acho que a saída vai ser obra comercial mesmo (Joca). Não é tão colorido, mas é depreciativo em português brasileiro. Só para constar, outro termo em inglês que se tornou corrente em português, trash foi dicionarizado no Houaiss.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Que tal obra ganha-pão!


----------



## marta12

Nós por cá usamos muito 'literatura light', e normalmente vendem que se fartam


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Nós por cá usamos muito 'literatura light', e normalmente *vendem que se fartam*



_and usually, they sell what people like to indulge in _

INDULGE = 1. To yield to the desires and whims of, especially to an excessive degree.

FARTAR = satiate, sate, surfeit
FARTAR-SE = overindulge

Hi Marta. Did I understand correctly? If not, please explain. 

Edit: In the Wiki article, a critic refers to the 4 necessary P's of a potboiler: *putrid, puerile, prurient, pulpy *
Harold Robbins, was an author of potboilers, par excellence.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, depois desse toró  cerebral, ideias não vão faltar. Obrigada, gente boa!


----------



## Audie

Pensei em '_obra caça-níquel/níqueis_'.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> Pensei em '_obra caça-níquel/níqueis_'.


3. Pej. Diz-se de empreendimento, obra, produção artística ou de entretenimento etc. realizados apenas para ganhar dinheiro, esp. quando considerados de pouco valor ou sem função social 

Filme caça-níqueis

Caça-níquei = slot machine in English. The word is not used to refer to films and books.


----------



## marta12

Olá Gambling!

'fartar' nesta frase é uma expressão que usamos muito, mas tem o sinificado de 'satiate'.
'Vender/comer/cantar/massar/etc até não poder mais', é  outra expressão com o mesmo sinificado.


----------



## Vanda

uauuuuu!! Sabia que vocês não iam me deixar na mão! Caça-níqueis, perfeito! Além de todas as sugestões!


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda, eu encontrei obra topa-tudo, trabalho droga mas gostei muito de obra ganha pão e obra caça níquel.
E difícil encontrat uma expressão que transmita ambas as ideias de má qualidade e publicação lançada no mercado só com o objetivo de ganhar dinheiro.
BW


----------

